# Imagina una paloma volar a través del humo



## Saúl Ortega

Hola.

La paloma vuela a través del humo
Hato ga kemuri o tobu
鳩が煙を飛ぶ

¿Está correcto? 

Ahora, ¿cómo puedo poner la parte de _"imagina"_ para completar la frase _"Imagina una paloma volar a través del humo"_?


----------



## 涼宮

No suena mal, pero queda un poco mejor ハトが煙の中を飛ぶ, usualmente animales en katakana, ya que el kanji es fastidioso.

En cuanto a la otra, queda como 煙の中を飛ぶ一羽のハトを想像してごらん. 

Y te sugiero postear en inglés en esta sección, pocos japoneses aquí entienden castellano, y un traductor no es nada bueno con la morfología y amplia variedad de tiempos del castellano


----------



## mizoguchi

Qué grata sorpresa ver tanto hispanoparlante por aquí. 

Yo hubiera dicho 煙の中に, ¿seguro que es を? Debo advertir que soy bastante novato.


----------



## 涼宮

Sí, debería ir con を debido a que cuando va con verbos de movimiento, significa ''a através de/por''. No me suena bien con に. Además también en google de Japón se encuentra el patrón 中を飛ぶ y no con に.


----------



## Ilmen

¡Hola todo el mundo! ♪

No sé si 飛んでいる no sería una mejor elección que 飛ぶ en ese caso. 
Además, ¿por qué humo y no bruma (霞、かすみ), por ejemplo? ¿En qué tipo de humo pensabas? ¿Humo de combustión?


For the ones that can't read Spanish, here is the sentence in question:
"Imagine a dove flying through the smoke".


----------



## Saúl Ortega

涼宮 said:


> No suena mal, pero queda un poco mejor ハトが煙の中を飛ぶ, usualmente animales en katakana, ya que el kanji es fastidioso.
> En cuanto a la otra, queda como 煙の中を飛ぶ一羽のハトを想像してごらん.


Gracias.  

 Ahora, para entenderlo un poco mejor (a prueba de tontos ), si quisiera "desglozar" las partes de la frase, quedaría así, ¿cierto?:

[[煙の中を飛ぶ][一羽のハト]を][想像してごらん].
[[volar a través del humo] [una paloma]] [imaginar].

(Uh, todo es al revés, qué complicado ha de ser para los traductores en tiempo real...) 



涼宮 said:


> Y te sugiero postear en inglés en esta sección, pocos japoneses aquí entienden castellano, y un traductor no es nada bueno con la morfología y amplia variedad de tiempos del castellano


 Mmmmm... Mi inglés es malo...  Además, estoy empezando a aprender, así que creo que ustedes pocos que entienden ambos idiomas me podrán ayudar.  



Ilmen said:


> Además, ¿por qué humo y no bruma (霞、かすみ), por ejemplo?


Porque sí.  Así es la frase, yo no me la inventé. Mírala completa en mi firma.


----------



## bigdummy

aquí te propongo esta versión que me parece asemejar el estilo del original
(la pasaré por los ojos (y mente) de un ser japonés para volver con los arreglos que seguramente vendrán) 

煙を飛び通る鳩を想像してみる
鳩が煙を傷つけるのかな
煙が鳩の飛行を妨げるのかな

尾八本　半

pd
te aplaudo por no rebajarte al inglés 
despues de todo, se supone que este es un foro multilingüe, y que debemos intentar (y es mas gozar) traducir de un idioma a otro sin que uno de los dos sea inglés.


----------



## bigdummy

aquí la tienes amigo, leida, retocada y aprobada por una nativa

煙を飛び抜ける鳩を想像してみよう
鳩が煙を傷つけるのかな
煙が鳩の飛行を妨げるのかな

尾八本　半
おやもと　はん

y como se ve que te gusta lo del desglose:

humo-al volar-pasar paloma-una imaginemos
paloma-la humo-al herida-pega talvez?
humo-el paloma-de-la vuelo-al impide talvez?

cola-ocho-s media

lindo, no?
espero te sirva mucho y que sea una fuente constante y eterno de regocijo y prosperidad en tu vida
(me pasaria?)


-gran bobón


----------



## 涼宮

bigdummy said:


> pd
> te aplaudo por no rebajarte al inglés
> despues de todo, se supone que este es un foro multilingüe, y que debemos intentar (y es mas gozar) traducir de un idioma a otro sin que uno de los dos sea inglés.



Estoy de acuerdo en que este es un foro multilingüe y no hay por qué siempre usar inglés, y la etiqueta dice claramente ''traducción y preguntas del japonés a cualquier otro idioma'' pero, nos guste o no, el inglés es la lingua franca, y el principal idioma que aprenderán los japoneses será inglés y así como seguirá siendo el principal idioma usado en este foro para la comunicación. Afortunadamente, hay un puñado de personas incluyendo a un japonés que sabe castellano y puede ayudar. Pero, ¿Qué pasa si por ejemplo alguien postea en sueco, xhosa u holandés? Dudo que las personas que hablen esos idiomas también sepan japonés, o mejor dicho, japoneses que sepan esos idiomas. Por lo tanto, si la persona que pregunta tiene la posibilidad de usar inglés que lo haga, porque lamentablemente es la que debe usar para obtener respuesta, a menos que tenga la suerte de que le hablen su idioma. No incluyo este post y el español, queda absuelto porque hay gente aquí que sabe castellano-japonés. sino me refiero más bien a otros idiomas menos comunes.

Y apoyo a que haya más idiomas, no siempre todo inglés, inglés, inglés, pero es lo que hay compadre Lingua franca y que los demás se jodan. A mi me encantaría que este foro fuera más variado en eso, japoneses ayudando a gente en ruso, francés, alemán, polaco etc, eso tambien va para los demás, pero no se puede tener todo, así que hay que incentivar a que los japoneses aprendan otra lengua aparte del inglés


----------



## Saúl Ortega

bigdummy said:


> aquí la tienes amigo, leida, retocada y aprobada por una nativa
> 
> 煙を飛び抜ける鳩を想像してみよう
> 鳩が煙を傷つけるのかな
> 煙が鳩の飛行を妨げるのかな
> 
> 尾八本　半
> おやもと　はん
> 
> y como se ve que te gusta lo del desglose:
> 
> humo-al volar-pasar paloma-una imaginemos
> paloma-la humo-al herida-pega talvez?
> humo-el paloma-de-la vuelo-al impide talvez?
> 
> cola-ocho-s media
> 
> lindo, no?
> espero te sirva mucho y que sea una fuente constante y eterno de regocijo y prosperidad en tu vida
> (me pasaria?)
> 
> 
> -gran bobón


 ¡Genial!, muchísimas gracias. 

 ¿飛び抜ける tiene algún uso o matiz en particular?

Nuevamente, muchas gracias.


----------



## bigdummy

no hay por donde mi cuate,
agradecido de poder ofrecer ayuda

tobinukeru es precisamente "atavesar volando" o "volar hasta el otro lado de"
el intento con el que habia comenzado, "tobitooru", mi informante mi hizo saber que no existe, y que el verbo correcto sería "tobinukeru"

hasta luego
cualquier duda me avisas


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Vale, ya lo tengo claro. Gracias.


----------

